# Hello



## Edoardo (May 8, 2018)

Hello everyone,
my name is Edoardo, I'm based in London and I'm not an expert of watches  
I'm writing here to ask you some info about a vintage pocket watch that my father gave me.
He asked me to do some researches about it and its value.
This is a link where I uploaded 4 pictures:


http://imgur.com/Kx1faKI

 Many thanks in advance
Kind regards
Edoardo


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome Edoardo, someone will be along shortly to give you a wee bit of info on your piece, however, no one will offer you a valuation, you need to visit a proper appraiser for that.

Hope you get what you need, it is a lovely piece.


----------



## Edoardo (May 8, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the info Tourbillon.
Meanwhile my father was able to do some other pictures if these can help.


http://imgur.com/UQkM1jH


Kind regards
Edoardo

Biker!
Sorry wrong name haha


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard, I have moved the thread to a different section and hopefully someone will help with your pocket watch


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Certainly the case is Swiss as it bears the 'Squirrel' hallmark for 14K gold. This mark was used from 1880 to 1933.

We need to see a close up of the hallmark to ascertain the indentifier symbol placed by the Swiss assay office - this typically will be found in the space between the squrrel's ears and tail and will give an idea where about in Switzerland the case was made.


----------



## Edoardo (May 8, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys!
I didn't notice that there was a squirrel, I have just taken some close up pictures of it, hope this can help to identify it.
Many thanks in advance


http://imgur.com/VIT7xMS


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

The identifier looks like it could be a G for Geneva:










The number 26 on the case indicates the casemaker was Ponti, Gennari & Cie of Genève. This is known as a responsibility mark.

In 1934 a new Act required this number be registered by the Swiss Federation of Associations of Watch Cases Producers (Fédération Suisse des Associations de Fabricants de Boîtes de Montres.)

Your case predates 1934 though and has an Art Nouveau flavour to it which suggests it dates between 1890 and 1910 (approx.)


----------

